# Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

					Schon seit einigen Jahren sind Bitcoins in aller Munde. Doch die wenigsten wissen vermutlich genau, worum es sich dabei handelt. Wir geben einen Einblick in die Natur des virtuellen Geldes und zeigen, wie Sie sich selbst am "Drucken" von Bitcoins beteiligen können. Neben dem Kauf und Verkauf von Bitcoins an speziellen Börsen lässt sich das virtuelle Geld nämlich auch erzeugen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*


----------



## IronAngel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Sehr interessant, das ganze hört sich aber danach an, das man sinnloser kaum Strom verbrauchen kann.


----------



## Salzigestange (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Aaaah wunderbar, endlich mal eine komplette und verständliche Erläuterung der Lage und Aufklärung im allgemeinen. Danke dafür!


----------



## Elthy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Ich habe vor 7 Monaten einige Bruchteile eines Bitcoins gemined, die ich vor kurzem auf BTC-E verkauft habe, für immerhin 22$. Jetzt probiere ich daraus mehr Geld zu machen, durch die Kursschwankungen (ich habe mir nach einem Kursabsturz einen Litecoin davon gekauft, der immerhin schon 25€ wert ist). Ich sehe das als ein Hobby, das gleichzeitig einiges über Spekulationsblasen etc. lehren kann. Nebenbei mine ich ein paar Feathercoins ubd warte darauf, das meine 2,5 Litecoins, die ich auch vor 7 Monaten gemined habe, mehr wert werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Spannend ist derzeit imho nur eine Frage:
Wird sich BTC nach dem zu erwartenden Crash wieder aufrappeln oder lassen dann alle die Finger davon, die ihr bislang einen realen Wert gegeben haben?


----------



## XmuhX (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Sehr guter Artikel der mir viele Fragen zum Thema Bitcoin beantwortet hat! 
Auch der Vergleich mit den verbratenen Stromkosten fand ich gut, was man ja schnell nicht mit einbezieht.


----------



## debalz (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wie kann man aus irgendeiner Art von Rechenvorgang Geld machen? Irgendjemand muss doch von dieser Rechenleistung profititeren, wer bezahlt den die Leistung eines Bitcoinrechners und warum. Mathe und wirtschaft sind nicht gerade meine Spezialdisziplinen aber es gibt doch nur Geld wenn man etwas leistet oder etwas hat, das irgendeinem anderen etwas bringt. Oder man bekommt Geld geschenkt etc.. Wo ist der Haken bzw. mein Denkfehler?


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



debalz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wie kann man aus irgendeiner Art von Rechenvorgang Geld machen? Irgendjemand muss doch von dieser Rechenleistung profititeren, wer bezahlt den die Leistung eines Bitcoinrechners und warum.


 
Leute bezahlen dafür, weil sie denken, dass sie später mehr Geld dafür bekommen werden. Oder sie bezahlen dafür, weil sich denken, für das Gekaufte irgendwo eine Gegenleistung erhalten können. Geld ist eigentlich nichts weiter als ein Tauschgut für Arbeitsleistung. Das klingt jetzt seltsam, aber auch "echtes" Geld ist seit der Loslösung vom Goldstandard nichts mehr wert. Das Einzige, was echtes Geld den Bitcoins voraus hat, ist dass der Staat gesetzlich dafür garantiert, dass es irgendwo anders angenommen wird. Auch eine gesetzliche Währung funktioniert nur so lange, wie die Leute daran glauben, dass sie sie irgendwo anders gegen eine Gegenleistung eintauschen können. Wird diese Vertrauen erschüttert - beispielsweise durch einen Krieg - bezahlen wir sehr schnell wieder mit Zigaretten statt Euros. Stichwort: Fiatgeld (das hat nix mit einem italienischen Autohersteller zu tun)


----------



## mülla1 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



debalz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wie kann man aus irgendeiner Art von Rechenvorgang Geld machen? Irgendjemand muss doch von dieser Rechenleistung profititeren, wer bezahlt den die Leistung eines Bitcoinrechners und warum. Mathe und wirtschaft sind nicht gerade meine Spezialdisziplinen aber es gibt doch nur Geld wenn man etwas leistet oder etwas hat, das irgendeinem anderen etwas bringt. Oder man bekommt Geld geschenkt etc.. Wo ist der Haken bzw. mein Denkfehler?


 
Hehe interessante Fragen die du da aufwirfst.. Und jetzt mach dir mal Gedanken darüber was eine Bank leistet. Welche konkrete und absolut festzumachende wirtschaftsleistung kann eine Bank erbringen?! 
Das was der bitcoin macht ist im grundegenommen nichts anderes als das was die Regierungen mit Währungen machen. Nur das hier keine kontrollierende Institution hinter steht  dabei muss man sich nun noch fragen "worauf baut eine Währung auf?" 
In dem Sinne ist es nämlich nur das Vertrauen der Nutzer in diese Währung. Bei staatlichen Währungen wird dieses Vertrauen durch die Regulierung unterstützt. Sinkende und fallende Kurse werden durch anschmeissen oder abschalten der gelddruckmaschinen reguliert. Der Preis bleibt so stabil und die Leute vertrauen der Währung. 
Der bitcoin ist hier ja nicht anders, nur das halt das regulierende Organ fehlt. Der Kurs des bitcoin ist somit nur von Liberalen Faktoren abhängig. Und solange wie die Leute mit dem bitcoin bezahlen ist auch das Vertrauen da und die Währung hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## debalz (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Aber für "normales" Geld muss ich arbeiten, singen, Sachen verkaufen, beraten, versichern etc.. ihr wisst schon. Wenn ich zuhause irgendwelche Rechenvorgänge durch meinen PC jage ohne dass irgendein Mensch - außer den Stromkonzernen und der Hardwareindustrie etwas davon hat kann ich also auch Geld machen? - vom Prinzip her ist es dann doch egal ob ich irgendwelche sinnlosen Berechnungen durchführen lasse oder z.B. 500 Kreuzworträtsel am Tag löse oder 5 h rückwärts um den Block laufe, warum bekomme ich dafür keine Währungseinheit welcher Art auch immer?


----------



## Ypsmann (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

@debalz:
Ich frage mich gerade genau das selbe. Klar die Erklärungen von Reinhard und mülla verstehe ich. Aber trotzdem muss doch irgendjemand was von diesen Berechnungen haben, oder? Weil warum sollte man dafür ansonsten einen Gegenwert bekommen?


----------



## mülla1 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Nene du stellst deine Rechenleistung zur Verschlüsselung der Transaktionen anderer Nutzer zur Verfügung. Bei jeder Transaktionen zahlen Sie gewissen Gebühren die wiederum dir gutgeschrieben werden. 
Ganz nebenbei ist in dem berechnungsalgorithmus für  bitcoins festgesetzt zu welchem Zeitpunkt wie viele bitcoins ausgeschüttet werden. Es gibt somit eine endliche Anzahl an bitcoins, was wiederum ungefähr dem entspricht was man als festgelegte Inflationsrate bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Amigo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Wer sich nie Gedanken um Geld, Währung, derren Wert und Ursprung machte, der wird Bitcoins nicht verstehen, aber sollte bei Interesse spätestens jetzt anfangen unser System zu hinterfragen! 

FED und Konsorten... naja, lassen wir das!


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



debalz schrieb:


> Aber für "normales" Geld muss ich arbeiten, singen, Sachen verkaufen, beraten, versichern etc.. ihr wisst schon. Wenn ich zuhause irgendwelche Rechenvorgänge durch meinen PC jage ohne dass irgendein Mensch - außer den Stromkonzernen und der Hardwareindustrie etwas davon hat kann ich also auch Geld machen? - vom Prinzip her ist es dann doch egal ob ich irgendwelche sinnlosen Berechnungen durchführen lasse oder z.B. 500 Kreuzworträtsel am Tag löse oder 5 h rückwärts um den Block laufe, warum bekomme ich dafür keine Währungseinheit welcher Art auch immer?


 
Wenn du jemand findest, der dich für das Lösen von Kreuzworträtsel bezahlt, ist das durchaus möglich. Dass du aber kein Geld dafür bekommen wird, liegt daran, dass der weit überwiegende Teil der Menschheit daran zweifelt, dass er später mit deinem gelösten Kreuzworträtsel etwas verdienen kann. Es sei denn, du wirst irgendwann berühmt.

Andere Beispiele, wo dieses System aber wiederum durchaus gut funktioniert, sind Kunstwerke. Die sind rational betrachtet kaum etwas wert. Da aber ausreichend viele Menschen an den Wert der Mona Lisa oder anderen Kunstwerken glauben, sind sie auch bereit, dafür Mondpreise zu bezahlen.



mülla schrieb:


> Nene du stellst deine Rechenleistung zur Verschlüsselung der Transaktionen anderer Nutzer zur Verfügung. Bei jeder Transaktionen zahlen Sie gewissen Gebühren die wiederum dir gutgeschrieben werden.
> Ganz nebenbei ist in dem berechnungsalgorithmus für  bitcoins festgesetzt zu welchem Zeitpunkt wie viele bitcoins ausgeschüttet werden. Es gibt somit eine endliche Anzahl an bitcoins, was wiederum ungefähr dem entspricht was man als festgelegte Inflationsrate bezeichnen kann.


 
Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach schon eine Dienstleistung. Du wirst dafür belohnt, die Transaktionen anderer zahlungswilliger Nutzer bevorzugt zu bestätigen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Man kann vor Bitcoin-Mining als Neueinsteiger nur warnen. 

Im Grunde ists eine wilde Mischung aus Gewinnspiel und Schneeballsystem. Durch die begrenzte Menge in Kombination mit der ständig steigenden Gesamtrechenkraft/Pool der Leute, an die die Bitcoins potenziell ausgeschüttet werden, muss man schon entweder arg viel Glück haben, oder aber ein kleines Rechenzentrum sein eigen nennen, und die Betriebskosten eines solchen werden von der Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit und dem daraus zu errechnenden Gewinn pro Monat schlicht nicht gedeckt. 


Bitcoins sind auf eine feste Menge definiert, daher der Wert, denn im Vergleich zu den inflationären Währungen die wir verwenden, kann man davon nicht einfach wie derzeit geschehen beliebig viel neues Spielgeld nachdrucken (und damit den Kaufwert einer einzelnen Einheit herabsetzen). Das alleine verleiht dieser "Währung" schon Wert, da sie wie Edelmetalle zum Beispiel endlich ist. Die Wertsteigerung erfolgt daher automatisch durch die Entwertung die den normalen inflationären Währungen inherent ist und wird durch den Hype um die Bitcoins zusätzlich noch im Wert befeuert, da immer mehr Leute mitmachen. Im Grunde ists Spekulation, die aber noch auf absehbare Zeit gut gehen wird. 


Bitcoin ist super für Leute, die bereits welche besitzen. Durch den Hype und die ständig steigende Anzahl an Minern und auch Abnehmern für Bitcoins ist eine Wertsteigerung noch für eine längere Zeit garantiert, wer auf Bitcoins sitzt muss wirklich nur abwarten, irgendwann wird sich die Kurve bei der Wertentwicklung allerdings abflachen, dann sollte man dringlichst verkaufen, da der Absturz im Wert der Bitcoins rasch geschehen wird. 


Wer da jetzt aber als Privatperson einsteigen will: Finger weg, ihr verbrennt nur unnötig Strom/Geld, von eurem Mining haben nur diejenigen was, die bereits Bitcoins besitzen.



Amigo schrieb:


> Wer sich nie Gedanken um Geld, Währung, derren Wert  und Ursprung machte, der wird Bitcoins nicht verstehen, aber sollte bei  Interesse spätestens jetzt anfangen unser System zu hinterfragen!
> 
> FED und Konsorten... naja, lassen wir das!


 Unser System funktioniert perfekt, so lange diejenigen, die es nicht entworfen haben auch nicht verstehen. 

Ansonsten wären morgen früh schon alle Banken bankrott und unsere auf Pump aufgebaute Wirtschaft im Arsch.


----------



## Amigo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Der Bankrott ist lange überfällig!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Nur eine kurze Warnung, bestellt auf gar keinen Fall bei ButterFlyLabs (alias BFL), viele Leute haben viel Geld verloren weil BFL die Liefertermine um über ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben hat und sich weigert den Leuten das Geld zurückzubezahlen. 

BFL ist genau dass was man nicht als Kunde haben will, schlechter Kundenservice(bzw. nicht vorhandener Kundenservice), Zensur im Forum, verbuggte Webseite, verschwundene Bestellungen/Geld, Rückzahlungen werden verweigert(und Zahlungsformen wo das geht, wie PP, werden nicht mehr akzeptiert), keinerlei bzw. bewusst falsche Informationen über die Produktion/Entwicklung, nicht eingehaltene Versprechungen, fiktive Gebühren usw.

Den hier vorgestellten Miner mit 600GH/s gibt es bislang nur auf dem Papier und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat BFL ursprünglich gesagt er würde im November ausgeliefert werden, tatsächlich wurde bis dato nicht mal ein Prototyp gezeigt. Man kann also davon ausgehen dass auch hier wieder alle Deadlines/Versprechungen falsch sind und die Leute durch die Finger schauen.

Es gibt viele wesentlich seriösere Unternehmen, KNC z.B., am Besten aber selber informieren was die Kunden sagen : https://bitcointalk.org/index.php

Eine kurze Warnung oder zumindest kein Link zu BFL wäre sicher nicht schlecht @Redakteur.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> oder aber ein kleines Rechenzentrum sein eigen nennen, und die Betriebskosten eines solchen werden von der Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit und dem daraus zu errechnenden Gewinn pro Monat schlicht nicht gedeckt.



Für diesen Fall gibt es Mining Pools 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spannend ist derzeit imho nur eine Frage:
> Wird sich BTC nach dem zu erwartenden Crash wieder aufrappeln oder  lassen dann alle die Finger davon, die ihr bislang einen realen Wert  gegeben haben?


 die werte waren doch erst am 7.12.-.8.12 im keller haben sich aber schon wieder stabilisiert ist doch klar das ab einen gewissen wert die Leute ihre gewinne mit nehmen ist eben wie im echten Aktienhandel.

Quelle:
http://www.ariva.de/btc-eur-bitcoin-euro-kurs/chart?boerse_id=152&t=week


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Warnung, bestellt auf gar keinen Fall bei ButterFlyLabs (alias BFL), viele Leute haben viel Geld verloren weil BFL die Liefertermine um über ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben hat und sich weigert den Leuten das Geld zurückzubezahlen.


 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



Ypsmann schrieb:


> @debalz:
> Ich frage mich gerade genau das selbe. Klar die Erklärungen von Reinhard und mülla verstehe ich. Aber trotzdem muss doch irgendjemand was von diesen Berechnungen haben, oder? Weil warum sollte man dafür ansonsten einen Gegenwert bekommen?



Die Miner übernehmen de facto die Abwicklung des Systems. Also die Rolle, die bei normaler Währung die Banken als Dienstleister wahrnehmen. Die Bezahlung läuft derzeit noch auf Basis von "Nachdrucken", also der Schaffung neuer Bitcoins, über die Allgemeinheit/Inflation (die durch andere Faktoren mehr als ausgeglichen wird). In Zukunft soll es primär über Transaktionsgebühren laufen.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Bitcoins sind auf eine feste Menge definiert, daher der Wert, denn im Vergleich zu den inflationären Währungen die wir verwenden, kann man davon nicht einfach wie derzeit geschehen beliebig viel neues Spielgeld nachdrucken (und damit den Kaufwert einer einzelnen Einheit herabsetzen). Das alleine verleiht dieser "Währung" schon Wert, da sie wie Edelmetalle zum Beispiel endlich ist.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass Edelmetalle wenigstens ein paar praktische Anwendungen (Elektrik, Schmuck) haben und auf ein wesentlich breiteres Interesse zurückgreifen. Ein besserer Vergleich wären vielleicht limitierte Sammelsticker. Die nur z.B. Barcodes zeigen und die nie jemand wegen dem Motiv gegen anderes Geld tauschen würde.



> Die Wertsteigerung erfolgt daher automatisch durch die Entwertung die den normalen inflationären Währungen inherent ist und wird durch den Hype um die Bitcoins zusätzlich noch im Wert befeuert, da immer mehr Leute mitmachen. Im Grunde ists Spekulation, die aber noch auf absehbare Zeit gut gehen wird.



Nicht "zusätzlich", sondern ausschließlich. Der Wert hängt vom Verhältnis aus existierenden Währungseinheiten zu Nachfrage/Interesse ab. Die Gesamtzahl an Bitcoins ist zwar insgesamt endlich, aber weder ist die Gesamtzahl derzeit stabil (im Gegenteil, außerhalb Venezuelas dürfte derzeit kaum eine Währung so stark "nachgedruckt" werden), noch würde eine stabile Gesamtzahl bei konstantem Interesse zu Kurssteigungen führen. Die resultieren allein daraus, dass die Nachfrage derzeit von "quasi nichts" auf "sehr wenig" explodiert ist.



> Bitcoin ist super für Leute, die bereits welche besitzen. Durch den Hype und die ständig steigende Anzahl an Minern und auch Abnehmern für Bitcoins ist eine Wertsteigerung noch für eine längere Zeit garantiert, wer auf Bitcoins sitzt muss wirklich nur abwarten, irgendwann wird sich die Kurve bei der Wertentwicklung allerdings abflachen, dann sollte man dringlichst verkaufen, da der Absturz im Wert der Bitcoins rasch geschehen wird.



Und da es keinerlei Wirtschaftsfaktoren gibt, die mit reinspielen und die meisten Bitcoin-Nutzer wenig Erfahrung mit Kursentwicklungen haben, gibt es quasi keine Möglichkeit sein, den Beginn des Sturzes vorherzusehen. Könnte morgen passieren. Oder nächstes Jahr. Oder vor 5 Minuten.
Fest steht nur eins: Da 99% der Bitcoins nur als Spekulationsobjekt genutzt werden und mangels stabilisierender Instanz ein Wertverfall bis auf nahe null wahrscheinlich ist, wird der Absturz aus extrem schnellen Panikverkäufen verstehen. Ich tippe auf <24h, mit Wertverlusten >90% innerhalb der schnellsten 12 Stunden.
Die US-Immobilienblase ist im Vergleich zu Bitcoins ein schmelzender Gletscher gewesen.



Rizoma schrieb:


> die werte waren doch erst am 7.12.-.8.12 im keller haben sich aber schon wieder stabilisiert ist doch klar das ab einen gewissen wert die Leute ihre gewinne mit nehmen ist eben wie im echten Aktienhandel


 
Ich meinen keinen Rückgang um ein paar 100 €, ich meine einen Kollaps auf <1 €. Wobei es ein kleines positives Zeichen ist, dass es damals nicht zu Panikverkäufen kam. Offensichtlich derzeit noch soviele Leute so gierig, dass die Nachfrage bei niedrigen Kursen schneller steigt, als die meisten Anleger den Kurssturz überhaupt bemerken.


----------



## Supeq (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



debalz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wie kann man aus irgendeiner Art von Rechenvorgang Geld machen? Irgendjemand muss doch von dieser Rechenleistung profititeren, wer bezahlt den die Leistung eines Bitcoinrechners und warum. Mathe und wirtschaft sind nicht gerade meine Spezialdisziplinen aber es gibt doch nur Geld wenn man etwas leistet oder etwas hat, das irgendeinem anderen etwas bringt. Oder man bekommt Geld geschenkt etc.. Wo ist der Haken bzw. mein Denkfehler?



Es geht rein um das Vertrauen der Leute, die Bitcoins benutzen um zu handeln. Solange sich Menschen finden, die denken das die Bitcoins einen Wert haben, solange wird man für sie auch "echtes" Geld bekommen.
Apropos "echt", unsere Euros, Dollars etc. sind im Endeffekt auch nur rein auf Vertrauen aufgebaut und realistisch betrachtet nichts wert. Geld an sich ist nur dafür da um Tauschgeschäfte mit heterogenen Waren einfacher zu machen. Früher hat man halt mit Kamelen, Getreide, Wasser, Gewürzen, Sklaven usw. gehandelt. Da es jedoch bswp. schwierig war ein Kilo Getreide zu ertauschen wenn man nur Kamele besaß haben die Menschen sich die Währungen einfallen lassen. Der nette Nebeneffekt dieser "Erfindung" ist, das der Wert der Währungen vom Staat kontrolliert und manipuliert werden kann.

So können die Staaten über die Zentralbanken beliebige Geldmengen generieren. In kleineren Maßstab können auch Aktien-Gesellschaften Geld aus dem nichts und ohne direkte Gegenleistung erschaffen indem sie neue Aktien ausschütten. Das ganze funktioniert allerdings nur, wie eingangs erwähnt, solange es Leute gibt die darauf vertrauen.


----------



## Amigo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Ja über Butterflylabs gibt es seit nem Jahr Berichte von nicht oder stark verspätet ausgelieferten Minern... kann man nur von abraten!!


----------



## Flay (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Die Frage ist ja aufgekommen, wieso einem jemand Geld ohne Gegenleistung geben würde. Beim Bitcoin-Mining gehts eigentlich um die ursprüngliche Ausgabe einer neuen Währung. Wenn man sich das im echten Leben vorstellen würde: Es existiert kein Geld, aber wir wollen welches haben, also stellen wir (wir=Staat) welches her. Aber wer soll wieviel davon bekommen? Irgendwie muss es ja zum ersten Mal verteilt werden, ohne dass jemand was dafür bezahlt, damit ein Wirtschaftskreislauf entstehen kann und nicht ein paar Leute alles Geld haben. Man kanns natürlich gleichmäßig an alle Bürger verteilen, aber irgendwer müsste halt kontrollieren, dass Leute, die schon welches bekommen haben, sich nicht nochmal in der Schlange anstellen, ein monströser Aufwand. Außerdem sind die Bitcoins ja international, da geht das schonmal gar nicht. Daher diese Lösung mit den Rechenaufgaben, bei denen durchschnittlich alle 10 Min irgendwer eine Lösung findet. Ist natürlich auch nicht ideal, weil am Anfang mehr gefunden wurden, als die Teilnehmerzahl geringer war, und es Unterschiede in der Rechenleistung gibt, aber das pendelt sich halt ein...wenn Hardware und Strom teurer sind als der Erlös beim Mining, stellen halt Leute das Mining ein, bis sich das in etwa einpendelt. So bezahlen die Teilnehmer selber die Ausgabekosten der Währung.

Das Problem ist halt, dass einem niemand garantieren kann, dass die Bitcoins großflächig als Zahlungsmittel akzeptiert werden. Im Moment sind es halt nur ein paar vereinzelte Unternehmen, und Spenden in Bitcoins werden natürlich auch immer gern genommen, weil im Moment sind sie ja was wert.
Die wirtschaftliche Situation ist momentan schlecht, hohe Arbeitslosigkeit und keine Lohnsteigerungen in Sicht (insgesamt gesehen...gibt natürlich in manchen Bereichen Ausnahmen).
Jemand der Kohle hat, und daraus noch mehr Kohle machen will, überlegt sich also dreimal, ob er das Geld in ein echtes Unternehmen steckt, solange es relativ wenig Nachfrage gibt. Die Zentralbanken wollen aber, dass das Geld investiert wird, und nicht dauernd gehortet wird, sondern im Wirtschaftskreislauf bleibt, daher sind die Leitzinsen gerade extrem niedrig. Die Inflationsrate ist zwar ebenfalls niedrig, kann aber durch die Zinsen nicht ausgeglichen werden, daher wird Geld momentan spekulativ angelegt....Bitcoins, Börsen, Kunstwerke...all das ist in den letzten Jahren extrem stark geboomt, weils halt gerade keine besseren Gelegenheiten gibt, um Vermögen zu vermehren. Aber es kann nicht jeder reich werden, es geht nur solange aufwärts, wie Leute immer mehr Geld dort reinstecken und es Abnehmer dafür gibt, den letzten beißen also die Hunde 
Bitcoin ist im Moment auf dem Niveau von Tulpenzwiebeln , würd ich mal sagen


----------



## xxsoulxx (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

An alle die es interessiert, ich mine schon seid 4 Jahren und kann nur positives berichten, allerdings lohnen sich nur noch die großen ASICS und da ihr bestimmt keinen Zoll zahlen wollt, wie bei BFL, von denen ich auch schon 5 Geräte besessen habe. Alles viel zu schwach es lohnt sich heute nur noch ein KNC ASIC von www.kncminer.com (innerhalb der EU, kein Zoll). Oder andere ausländische Händler mit vergleichbarer Power 2-3TH. BTW ich würde die Finger von MT.Gox lassen, lieber www.bitcoin.de nutzen. Also an alle die einsteigen wollen sollten min. 5-10k € investieren, anders lohnt es sich nicht mehr. Im Q1.Q2 kommen die Neptun mit 3thash, hab auch schon 2 in de Pre-Order  .  BTW : habe in der Zeit ungefähr 600 BTC gemacht und verdiene atm den Großteil meines Geldes mit Bitcoins.

PS: Ich hab schon ein Gerät von KNC, auf die Firma ist verlass die liefern wenigstens pünktlich und nicht wie BFL 1 Jahr später....

LG


xxsoulxx


----------



## Yibby (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Ist irgendwie klar, dass du nur positives berichten kannst. Wenn man vor 4 Jahren angefangen hat, wo bitcoins noch nichts Wert waren, war es auch viel einfacher an Bitcoins zu kommen. Nur wenn du jetzt einsteigst und 5-10k Euro für Nichts investieren mußt, kann da nur mit viel Glück was positives bei rauskommen.
 Für mining-Hardware würd ich keine 10k Euro ausgeben, da würd ich eher 10k Euro direkt in Bitcoins investieren.


----------



## AMG38 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Definitiv besser als unser Wirtschaftssystem mit Zinsen. Letztere ist der größte Fluch der Menschheit.


----------



## Ryle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Die einzigen die sich dumm und dämlich verdienen sind die Hardwareverkäufer. Und viele davon sind natürlich bis zum Verkauf selbst fleißig damit am Minen, verdienen doppelt und manipulieren dazu noch den Markt, so wie es jetzt auch wieder der Fall ist. Und dann wird allen ernstes über eine stabile Währung gesprochen...


----------



## Gamersware (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Verständnisfrage: laut Bicoin.de hat sich der 12h gewichtete Durchschnittspreis innerhalb von einem Tag von 550€ auf 650€ gesetzt.
Kann man mit der ca. 8% Steigerung "Aktienlottto" spielen, oder welche Gebühren/Abzüge entstehen, bei "Daytraiding" mit BitCoins?


----------



## mülla1 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Jep kannst du.. Vorausgesetzt ist immer das du einen Käufer für deine bitcoins findest. 
Aber ansonsten funktioniert das ganze System wie alles andere bekannte auch.


----------



## keinnick (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



xxsoulxx schrieb:


> BTW : habe in der Zeit ungefähr 600 BTC gemacht und verdiene atm den Großteil meines Geldes mit Bitcoins.



Na dann pass mal auf dass Deine Blase nicht platzt und Du bald ohne Erwerbsmöglichkeit da stehst.  Ich gönne Dir das nur halte ich von dem ganzen nix und lehne mich weit aus dem Fenster uns sage: Bald ist der Ofen aus


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Xtreme Miners Top fastest Asic Bitcoin Miners - Products

Das sind die besten Rigs die es im Frühjahr gibt. Von 2,5-7,5 TH/s. Die lächerlichen 600GH/s sind 1. viel zu teuer und brauchen zu viel Strom. ich habe eine Gemeinschaft gegründet um den Leopard zu kaufen. 2,5 TH/s für den Anfang  sollten reichen.


----------



## xxsoulxx (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

@Hannesjooo : naja also Saturn und Jupiter sind von gestern, ich hab ja auch 2x Neptun vorbestellt das sind 6TH ! Die fertigen ja noch in 28nm KNC ist da schon bei 20nm...  

EDIT: Xtrememiners.com ist SCAM !!


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Nett hast du einen Link?
War schneller
Viel zu Teuer, der Leopard kostet nicht mal die hälfte (und Schaut Geiler aus)
Ja der Tiger is geil, aber  ich will den Löwen. Wenn Anfang Januar die Kiste kommt sind die ca 12000 € Recht schnell da.


----------



## Niza (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Ich halte von dem ganzen nicht viel.

*1. *Der Wichtigste Punkt :
Wird damit nicht die Umwelt geschont , sondern eher belastet.
Bau der Geräte, Stromverbrauch etc.

*2.* Die Hardware Hersteller und die Energiekonzerne verdienen sich daran dumm und dämmlich.

*3.* Wenn es passieren sollten, das die Bitcoins nichts mehr wert sind, dann ist das Geld weg und war alles für die Kats.

*4.* Diese Währung ist eine Unsichere Währung*

5.* Störanfällig , Stromausfall, Defekt etc.

*6. *Leider gibt es in diesem Bereich unseriöse Händler und Seiten

usw.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## xxsoulxx (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

@Hannesjooo : Ich hab mal etwas recherchiert : xtrememiners ist scam 100% google mal ich würde dort nicht bestellen. 

Inhaber MR.BERG ? VAT gibt es nicht. usw. 

https://forum.bitcoin.de/hardware/1792-sammelbestellung-xtreme-miners.html


----------



## GOA88 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Hab mir vor kurzem einen Prospero X-1 (100GH) vorbestellt bin mal gespannt ob die Worthalten und das Ding wirklich Anfang März hier ist.
Zwar nur ein kleines Gerät und wird keinen Reichtum bringen treibt einen aber auch nicht in die Armut wenn's den Bach runter geht

Hoffe mal drauf das es 2014 ein paar Größere Unternehmen wagen auch BTC als Zahlungsmittel zu akzeptieren
damit Bitcoin stabiler wird und einen wirklichen Sinn bekommt


----------



## gumbel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

So ähnlich muss sich damals auch die Goldgräberstimmung in den USA angefühlt haben... 

Haben sich die vereinzelten Miner-Besitzer/Besteller eigentlich mal gefragt, warum jemand eine legale, funktionierende Geldruckmaschine verkaufen sollte?
Doch nur weil mit dem Kauf mehr Geld zu holen ist als mit der Benutzung. Durch den Verkauf der Geräte gibts Kapital um noch bessere zu entwicklen die sich dann ebenfalls ganz toll verkaufen, da die Miner durch die steigende Rechenleistung zum Aufrüsten gezwungen sind. Und nebenbei kann man die Teil ja vor der Auslieferung noch ein paar Tage laufen lassen...

Interesant wie die Gier des Einzelnen sich ein Stück von Kuchen zu sichern, das größer als das des Nachbarn ist, so einer absolut sinnlosen Ressourcenverwendung führt.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Das hat nix mit Gier zu tun so lange jemand für Bitcoins bezahlt so lange wird es Miner geben. reich wurde man nur wenn man zu beginn auf den erfolg spekulliert hatte.


----------



## debalz (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Wenn das wirklich Geld einbringt, dann würde ich z.B. als Verantwortlicher eines Rechenzentrum einer Universität oder Firma sagen: ok wir haben hier schon extrem viel Rechenleistung rumstehen, warum damit kein Geld machen? Unsereins muss sich erst diese überteuerten MiningRechner kaufen. Oder ein Spielentwickler, die haben doch z.t. genügend Rechnerleistung um etwas Extrageld erwirtschaften zu können.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

bei Litecoins bringt es auch Otto normal Verbraucher mit seinem klein Rechner noch Geld habe es selber 24h mal getestet für ~ 10€ Strom bekomme ich derzeit ca. 1LTC der derzeit 25€ wert ist.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...9-mining-sinn-oder-unsinn-11.html#post5949857


----------



## Gadteman (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Gier zu tun so lange jemand für Bitcoins bezahlt so lange wird es Miner geben. reich wurde man nur wenn man zu beginn auf den erfolg spekulliert hatte.


 
Und das mit dem spekulieren ist ja halt so eine Sache, dann wäre Aktienhandel usw. auch was für Jedermann, ob nun direkt Trading oder über Depotverwalter (z.B. Bank).

Die ungenutze Rechenpower von Unis oder anderen größeren Einrichtungen zu nutzen, wäre fürs Mining nicht unbedingt so profitabel, dann lieber "falten" lassen (folding@uni) Würde der Allgemeinheit mehr helfen.


----------



## mapeco (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*



Elthy schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 7 Monaten einige Bruchteile eines Bitcoins gemined, die ich vor kurzem auf BTC-E verkauft habe, für immerhin 22$. Jetzt probiere ich daraus mehr Geld zu machen, durch die Kursschwankungen (ich habe mir nach einem Kursabsturz einen Litecoin davon gekauft, der immerhin schon 25€ wert ist). Ich sehe das als ein Hobby, das gleichzeitig einiges über Spekulationsblasen etc. lehren kann. Nebenbei mine ich ein paar Feathercoins ubd warte darauf, das meine 2,5 Litecoins, die ich auch vor 7 Monaten gemined habe, mehr wert werden



Wenn du spekulieren willst (wenn auch nur zu Versuchszwecken um zu lernen wie Börsen funktionieren, um ein bisschen Spaß zu haben in der Freizeit, etc.), empfehle ich dir diese Seite: Bitcoin Tutorial. Hier wird in 15 Minuten kompakt erklärt, wie du auch auf fallende Kurse setzen kannst. Außer Bitcoins, stehen auch Litecoins zum Trading zur Verfügung und es geht wirklich ordentlich hoch und runter wie auf einer Achterbahn. Sozusagen ROLLERCOASTER LIVE!


----------



## Hirnhamster (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Direkt mit dem Trading einzusteigen finde ich etwas überzogen  Wenn du erstmal NUR erste Erfahrungen sammeln willst, versuchst mal einen Schritt weiter vorne. Siehe hier und hier für ne Anleitung und einen Erfahrungsbericht speziell zu Bitcoin.de (größter deutscher Marktplatz).

Generell würde ich einen geringen Betrag in BTC investieren und dann einfach abwarten. Nur mal als Rechenbeispiel: Wer im Januar letztes Jahr 100 Euro investiert hätte, würde aktuell ca. 6000 Euro dafür bekommen. Klar, man hätte auch "alles" verlieren können, aber Verlust und (möglicher) Gewinn stehen halt momentan in einem sehr guten Verhältnis zueinander


----------



## BmwM3 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

es gibt nun auch die deutsche eMark als Altcoin:

Die "Deutsche eMark" - unser deutscher Altcoin - SHA256,POS&POW


----------



## Vhailor (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitcoins: Demokratisches Geld oder Schneeballsystem? - Unser Bericht über Kauf, Verkauf und Mining*

Wow, ich habe just mal eben versucht durchzusteigen bzw den Artikel zu lesen. Nach 3 Absätzen bin ich zum Fazit gesprungen. Sinnloser hätte man es nicht erklären können . Wie wäre es denn, wenn man erstmal in 2-3 Sätzen erklärt was so ein Bitcoin ist und was man damit macht, bevor man die ganze Evolutionsgeschichte beleuchtet ?!


----------

